

Wwwwwwwww.jodi.org - napsterbr
http://wwwwwwwww.jodi.org/

======
justinator
There used to be a page on jodi.org that would crash your browser by
constantly opening up new popup windows, without stopping. Ahh high school
pranks in the computer lab.

~~~
elwell
I made one of those, and I was almost suspended in high school because I put a
'virus' on the shared drive.

~~~
bananas
Sounds like your school sucked as did my university. For me I was accused of
hacking for using a word macro to fire up internet explorer (the machines were
locked down and IE disabled - you had to use a Sun with Netscape for web
access).

~~~
skrebbel
That _is_ hacking.

~~~
bananas
If that's hacking then security must be putting your hands over your ears,
shutting your eyes and going la la la la.

Seriously the _" security"_ measures were to remove the run box and the icon.
That was it.

~~~
skrebbel
So if a system is easy to hack, it's not hacking? You were clearly not
intended to access IE, and you knew it, so you were intentionally breaking a
wall that you knew you weren't intended to break. That's pretty much the
definition of "hacking" in this context. Whether you needed 2 months of full
time analytical cryptography, brute forcing and custom exploit discovery or a
3 line Word macro is completely besides the point.

The idea that because it's possible or easy, it's allowed, is ridiculous. Most
crimes are easy to commit.

So indeed, _not hacking_ , for technically able people, means that when faced
with a security hole, you decide not to exploit it. I don't walk into people's
homes that have the door unlocked either. You call that "putting your hands
over your ears, shutting your eyes and going la la la la". Well, I hope you
don't live near me.

EDIT: don't get me wrong, I did my share of high school hacking too. I don't
condemn what you did. But own up to what it is. You were committing a (petty)
crime, just like I was back in the days.

~~~
jnbiche
I completely agree with you that in fact this _is_ "hacking" in the negative
sense of the word (ie, accessing forbidden resources).

However, at least in this instance, let's not use the word "crime" to describe
breaking school or corporate policies. Opening a harmless program that
administrators took minimal steps to disable may have been breaking the school
rules or policies, but it wasn't a crime.

We're already an over-criminalized society (at least here in the U.S.). We
don't need any more "crimes", even if qualified as petty.

~~~
skrebbel
great point, I fully agree. Thanks!

------
napsterbr
From the gold times of the Internet

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jodi_%28art_collective%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jodi_%28art_collective%29)

------
binarymax
I always loved net art. One of my favorites from the mid 90's was
[http://superbad.com/](http://superbad.com/)

~~~
mintplant
A more modern work in the same vein: [http://tane.us/](http://tane.us/)

~~~
binarymax
So good! Thank you for that.

------
petercooper
There was a whole school of Web "design" prior to about 2005 that was really
mindblowing. It was essentially a marriage between experimental _graphic_
design and some of the interactivity nascent technologies like JavaScript, the
DOM, Shockwave, and Flash could provide. I don't want the Web to go back there
but I do miss it and think we've lost a lot of amazing work to the ages.

I'm not sure where many of the _people_ went either. There was a huge online
collective of these folks called the Swank Army and finding almost anything
about it now is ridiculously hard. I only have one person in my contacts from
that era.

~~~
shanac
Me either.

I also think design has lost something major by losing these people. Much of
the cutting edge site design today feels throwback compares to Jodi

------
user24
Whoa, blast from the past! I remember loading this up when I was on dialup!

~~~
alex_doom
Right? This site was one that got me excited about making shit.

~~~
cyphunk
ack

------
eam
View the source of the index page, the art looks good there. :)

------
adityar
so the source looks like a nuclear bomb tutorial.

------
y2bd
If you're interested in learning more about digital art like this, here's a
website I remember reading in a college class:
[https://wiki.brown.edu/confluence/display/MarkTribe/New+Medi...](https://wiki.brown.edu/confluence/display/MarkTribe/New+Media+Art)

It references Jodi as well.

~~~
vool
That's a good book alright, I did not know aout that site tho, thanks ! this
book is also worth a read for anyone interested in the subject:

[http://www.thamesandhudson.com/Internet_Art/9780500203767](http://www.thamesandhudson.com/Internet_Art/9780500203767)

------
runn1ng
Judging by the fact that it uses BLINK tags and all the tags are in CAPS, this
will be pretty old.

~~~
phit_
Last-Modified: Sat, 24 Mar 2001 02:53:17 GMT

------
gbog
There was one which url was a suite of 0 and 1, and to me it was the best,
drawing a very deep click-tree of randomness. If someone still has the url,
I'd be happy to know if it is still alive.

~~~
vool
the url sounds like this but not the content

[http://0100101110101101.org](http://0100101110101101.org)

~~~
gbog
Yes, not the same content.

------
andrelaszlo
"This site was categorized in: Games, Pornography"

Bah. Corporate censorship...

------
omershapira
Thanks for this. Not too common that good art appears here.

~~~
collyw
You class this as good art? I just thought it was a bit of a weird site.

------
crazypyro
Ahhh, the days before "responsive" design...

------
bmelton
Completely offtopic, but (now) many years ago, Flight of the Conchords did an
HBO comedy special, which fared so well that it ultimately led into their
comedy series, "Flight of the Conchords". I immediately fell in love with
their songs, their act, etc., and sought out as much of their material as I
could... which, at the time, meant ordering the 1 album I could find, from New
Zealand, and spending an arm and a leg getting it shipped to the United
States.

Years later, they finally showed up on a blog, and their first post addressed
the exact question that I had about them, "Why did it take us so long to get a
website?". The answer, loosely paraphrased, is that they'd spent years arguing
over how many Ws to put in front of the domain. Bret wanted 7 Ws, while
Jemaine wanted 8. Ultimately, they realized that they could only have 3, and
finally got over that hurdle, and the website came together in rapid fashion
with that hurdle cleared.

------
officialjunk
trend micro blocks this domain as malicious, fyi.

------
raldi
Can someone not on an iPhone post a screenshot?

~~~
fjarlq
Here's one:

[https://wiki.brown.edu/confluence/download/attachments/18543...](https://wiki.brown.edu/confluence/download/attachments/18543/013.jpg)

------
adamnemecek
wut

~~~
ozh
dafuq. Indeed

